# Basic Training Question



## snuggle48 (22 Jun 2011)

I was just wondering if I am allowed to use an electric tooth brush in basic training. 

Thanks


----------



## Fiera (22 Jun 2011)

I don't see why not, just make sure it is clean and put it out for inspection like you would a manual brush.


----------



## snuggle48 (22 Jun 2011)

Thanks


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jun 2011)

Fiera said:
			
		

> I don't see why not, just make sure it is clean and put it out for inspection like you would a manual brush.





> Rank:Civilian/Applicant



Maybe you should wait until you have done BMQ before dishing out BMQ advice.

 :


----------



## cnobbs84 (22 Jun 2011)

snuggle48 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if I am allowed to use an electric tooth brush in basic training.
> 
> Thanks



I have not gotten my job offer yet. However I guarantee the CFRC would provide a list of things needed at basic. They are specific in their lists so if it says tooth brush bring a normal tooth brush. If you don't think that they would sell an electric toothbrush in the canex it is a safe bet your not supposed to have one. 
Granted this is only my logical educated guess.


----------



## kawa11 (22 Jun 2011)

If I don't want to do my own Google searches _or_ wait patiently for BMQ to have questions answered then why the hell would I want to brush my teeth, manually, like a sucker!

 :threat: <we'll say that's me breaking a manual toothbrush in half


----------



## Pusser (22 Jun 2011)

Just make sure you bring lots of batteries so you can scrub ALL the grout in the shower room.


----------



## RCDtpr (22 Jun 2011)

You can use an electric toothbrush but will have to keep it in your personal box.  For inspection and layout have a regular toothbrush.  Do yourself a favour and USE the regular toothbrush every now and then because you WILL be asked if you use it.......lying is not in your best interest.


----------



## Fiera (22 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Maybe you should wait until you have done BMQ before dishing out BMQ advice.
> 
> :



From what I have come across on this site regarding what can and cannot be used during basic in regards to personal hygiene, my answer did not seem unreasonable. I did not give a definitive yes or no, I simply said I do not see why not. 

From what I have found in that regards, it has always been "yes but put it out for inspection" and/or "check with your staff when you get there." Some may allow it, some wont. 

No need to be an ass, everyones knowledge base has to start somewhere and errors happen in the learning process. If you have the correct answer, you can simply correct me as RCDcpl has done and then I, and others, will have the correct answer for next time. Thanks.


----------



## kawa11 (22 Jun 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Just make sure you bring lots of batteries so you can scrub ALL the grout in the shower room.


Using batteries is as antiquated as manual brushes.. somewhere, Al Gore and David Suzuki are crying over a mound of discarded batteries.
 : 




			
				RCDcpl said:
			
		

> You can use an electric toothbrush but will have to keep it in your personal box.  For inspection and layout have a regular toothbrush.  Do yourself a favour and USE the regular toothbrush every now and then because you WILL be asked if you use it.......lying is not in your best interest.


Having both won't be viewed negatively similar to having a ghost kit will it?


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jun 2011)

Fiera said:
			
		

> No need to be an ***, everyones knowledge base has to start somewhere and errors happen in the learning process. If you have the correct answer, you can simply correct me as RCDcpl has done and then I, and others, will have the correct answer for next time. Thanks.



Since you did not *know* the answer, it would have been much simpler for you to refrain from posting what was nothing more than a *guess*. Someone who knows the answer will eventually come along. This avoids confusion., something there is already too much of on this site, because the "blind" insist on leading the rest of the "blind".


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Jun 2011)

As an Instructor at CFLRS I can say that what is in your personal box is up to you. If you want an electric toothbrush then have but I can and will go through your personal box at will on inspection to ensure that no contraband is in it. If you have duplicate kit for hygiene and it is in your personal box I WILL lose my mind as you are told that all the hygiene that is in your locker layout will be used by you.

I currently have a candidate who is now using lady speed stick for deodorant as his little smart a** joke backfired. And yes I check to ensure he is using it.


*EDIT* If you can manage to hide the duplicate kit ensure you occasionally use what is in your locker, we are not stupid and we do check little things like say toothpaste level etc etc


----------



## Fiera (23 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Since you did not *know* the answer, it would have been much simpler for you to refrain from posting what was nothing more than a *guess*. Someone who knows the answer will eventually come along. This avoids confusion., something there is already too much of on this site, because the "blind" insist on leading the rest of the "blind".



To the best of my knowledge I was not making a blind answer, and everyones "Know" is only to the best of their knowledge. As has been stated by several people now you can take an electric toothbrush. My error was in putting it out for inspection, so in that I stand corrected and apologize for my error.


----------



## Neill McKay (23 Jun 2011)

The thing that occurs to me is that you'd have to plug the charger in somewhere, and "electric toothbrush charger" is probably not part of the standard bedspace layout.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2011)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> The thing that occurs to me is that you'd have to plug the charger in somewhere, and "electric toothbrush charger" is probably not part of the standard bedspace layout.




 :

For Ch*$+ sake.  Do we have to make a simple matter so fracking complicated?  Follow the instructions.


For the OP, there are numerous threads on what can and can not be taken to Basic.  Before you start asking about laptops and ipods and cars and whatever else you may dream of, read what has been posted already.

For Fiera, learn to keep quiet.  Your habit of rebuttals will do nothing but get you into deep shyte.

 :


----------



## JSR OP (23 Jun 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> I currently have a candidate who is now using lady speed stick for deodorant as his little smart a** joke backfired. And yes I check to ensure he is using it.



hehe...  I'm kinda curious.  How exactly do you ensure he's using it?  Are you checking for the occasional arm pit hair on the deodorant, or are you giving him a sniff test to see if he smells baby powder fresh? >


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Jun 2011)

I make him put it on during inspection


----------



## Danny_C (23 Jun 2011)

You can probably check the level remaining. It should be going down if hes using it.


----------



## Precept (24 Jun 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> I currently have a candidate who is now using lady speed stick for deodorant as his little smart a** joke backfired. And yes I check to ensure he is using it.



Only three more weeks and I will once again smell Delicious, *Insert Rank Here*.


----------



## Precept (24 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Thanks for this post BulletMagnet. I'll keep what you said here in mind, and remember NOT to bring any lady speed stick :rofl: .



Don't worry bud, they have some in Canex. 

 :-[


----------



## elliot (10 Jul 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Thanks for this post BulletMagnet. I'll keep what you said here in mind, and remember NOT to bring any lady speed stick :rofl: .



My uncle actually uses Secret and has for years.  He forgot his own deodorant on a trip once, and used his wife's.  He found it worked better than anything he'd ever tried before.  When traveling with his best friend after making the change to Secret, his friend obviously made fun of him upon discovering the women's deodorant in his travel bag.  My Uncle swore it was the best deodorant he'd ever used, convinced his friend to just try it, and his friend is now too a convert.  

Moral of the story is don't knock ladies deodorant boys.


----------



## jmusic88 (11 Jul 2011)

How about a duplicate toothbrush but in a new package? Obviously I can't use it unless its open.

Not just toothbrush but overall any hygiene or whichever items that are in a package, is still is that allowed? Or does it always have to be one item of each?

Thanks,
JS



			
				BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> As an Instructor at CFLRS I can say that what is in your personal box is up to you. If you want an electric toothbrush then have but I can and will go through your personal box at will on inspection to ensure that no contraband is in it. If you have duplicate kit for hygiene and it is in your personal box I WILL lose my mind as you are told that all the hygiene that is in your locker layout will be used by you.
> 
> I currently have a candidate who is now using lady speed stick for deodorant as his little smart a** joke backfired. And yes I check to ensure he is using it.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Jul 2011)

This has got to be the stupidest thread I've ever seen.

Advice - GET used to a manual toothbrush!! You can't plug the f&&&in thing in out in the boonies.

BulletMagnet is correct...we've seen almost all kinds of tricks....so don't try to hide  it. 

And if you don't know the answer, don't post. Having said that I will attempt to follow my own advice.


----------



## Precept (13 Jul 2011)

Just buy one Manual toothbrush. It's not hard to keep it clean, and it rarely gets checked anyway. Having duplicate kit is not even worth it. it takes no time at all to keep your stuff clean. Plus you save space and don't disobey a direct order about ghost kits. Just remember to take the piece of paper towel out of the shaving cream before inspection. 

The direction you are given is one of each item has to be in your locker, used as per usual, and clean for inspection. Don't make things harder then they really are. 

My opinion....


----------



## Hurricane (13 Jul 2011)

cnobbs84 said:
			
		

> I have not gotten my job offer yet. However I guarantee the CFRC would provide a list of things needed at basic. They are specific in their lists so if it says tooth brush bring a normal tooth brush. If you don't think that they would sell an electric toothbrush in the canex it is a safe bet your not supposed to have one.
> Granted this is only my logical educated guess.



LOL Thats the same as saying that if the army wanted you to have a family they would have issued you one.

Listen man, youre not going to fail basic training for having an electric tooth brush, and if they gie you shit over it, so be it. Basic is just a game, you go through the 14 weeks and not fail a test or piss off your staff you pass, have a nice day.


----------

